# Next Years White Dwarf Subscriber Model



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Here it is, been waiting for this image for a day :victory:

View attachment 4034


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Squats!!!!


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

consider me subscribed! k:


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

either its a high quality, humourous model, well worth getting a subscription for, or its a high quality model with a possible hint at something the must not be named.

either way its win/win!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

So the new race for 40k IS space Dwarfs???? :O


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

jackd334 said:


> So the new race for 40k IS space Dwarfs???? :O


If this new race is actually squats, would be nice to have the blast from the past since they were around before. I just wonder what happened to the whoe 'we canceled them because they were not serious enough for 40k' train of thought they had when they killed them off the first time.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Love that mini, going to subscribe unless I can find it on ebay 

Could go awesomly with a thunderbolt fighter from FW


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well that settles it I'm going to subscribe to WD, even if they don't bring back Squats he'd make a nice addition to my IG using the techpriest egineseer rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hold On - Tyranid Release in January... Squats were eaten by Tyranids... New Squat Model released...



HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA SQUATS ARE A NEW UNIT CHOICE FOR NID ARMIES @@@@


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> If this new race is actually squats, would be nice to have the blast from the past since they were around before. I just wonder what happened to the whoe 'we canceled them because they were not serious enough for 40k' train of thought they had when they killed them off the first time.


They aren't squats they are the 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demiurg_(Warhammer_40,000)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Which are based off of the Squats and are a cousin of the squat race, therefore they are squats if only in the close relation.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

well colour me subscribed


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I really don't like Demiurg. Its such a shit name, Peckers would of been way cooler.

Codex Peckers - "Its not the nail, its the hammer you drive it in with that counts"

As to subscribing, I get a monthly supply of arse rag and a cool mini... WIN


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

If the current Tyranid fluff is rewritten, and the squat homeworlds gets "uneaten again" then there might be a slim chance for Squats. This will be known in January...

My bet is that the Demiurg will show up in the next Tau Codex, this would be a huge hint about that


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooooh, my sub runs out next month, better get the sub-in-a-box for next year :biggrin:


----------



## ejacobs (Sep 27, 2009)

Okay so the squat story is that the Hearthworlds are devoured by the tyranids? And all the squats are destroyed? Surely at some point victory should have been seen to be impossible and some were evacuated/fled? 

And as for the Demiurg being cousins to the squats, how close to you, physically, do your cousins look?

E

oooooo, conspiracy theories!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is it a squat or is it just "the white dwarf" in space? the grot is wearing a alien suit that could be a clue


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Seems he's got Master Chief's helmet...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*



MaidenManiac said:


> If...the squat homeworlds gets "uneaten again"


From Codex: Squats, 2011

'And lo, at the time known as The Great Vomiting, did the Squats find themselves ejected 'pon a frumious tide of digestive juices back into the cosmos. And verily there was a wailing, a gnashing of teeth, and a rending of beards, as they didst declare "Bugger me, that stinks!". Lo. And then didst their leader, a doughty figure by the name of Grimm, declare unto the departing Hive Fleet "Great Devourer my hairy arse! Great Upchucker, more like!". And verily there were some of a more psychically sensitive nature amongst the pungent throng who could have sworn they heard a malevolent chitinous echo in their heads saying "Hairy arses are precisely _why_ you got upchucked, you stumpy little f-". And there was much rejoicing. Verily, and stuff.'


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

:laugh: +rep for that mate!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Regardless of what transpires..... cool model


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

That's an okay model I guess, but nobody get all excited for the return of the Squats. It's just not gonna happen unless the Tau have Demiurg as allies in their new book.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like a humor model to me not an indication of the Squats return. The alien suit looks like a Roswell alien rather than an ethereal as I have heard some people saying. Plus the beard looks too Fantasy Dwarf to me.

I like the model but think its intended to be a humorous collectable rather than a hint. I will wait to be proved wrong.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

stormshroud said:


> Looks like a humor model to me not an indication of the Squats return. The alien suit looks like a Roswell alien rather than an ethereal as I have heard some people saying. Plus the beard looks too Fantasy Dwarf to me.
> 
> I like the model but think its intended to be a humorous collectible rather than a hint. I will wait to be proved wrong.


completely agree with you, last years mini was a fantasy white dwarf so would make sense to have a "40k" white dwarf this year. 
dont get me wrong i hope it is the return of the squats or demiurge but im not holding my breath.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

*race?*

I dunno if its a new race, but I dont see how spacedwarves are more humorous then some of the crap in the orks codex. I think they could be a cool "adeptus mechanius" race replacement, tech dwarves if you will :biggrin:. I can imagine a more dreadnaught walker oriented army opposed to a tank army like ig.
Just thought of it cuz he obviously is a tech priest kinda guy.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

What you've just described is the Squats of old. I am hoping this means the DemiUrg are returning. But, fantastic model no matter what.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I really hope they do not release squats as a army They just dont feel 40k for me. I hope that they'll be a new unit in a new tau codex or something.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> From Codex: Squats, 2011
> 
> 'And lo, at the time known as The Great Vomiting, did the Squats find themselves ejected 'pon a frumious tide of digestive juices back into the cosmos. And verily there was a wailing, a gnashing of teeth, and a rending of beards, as they didst declare "Bugger me, that stinks!". Lo. And then didst their leader, a doughty figure by the name of Grimm, declare unto the departing Hive Fleet "Great Devourer my hairy arse! Great Upchucker, more like!". And verily there were some of a more psychically sensitive nature amongst the pungent throng who could have sworn they heard a malevolent chitinous echo in their heads saying "Hairy arses are precisely _why_ you got upchucked, you stumpy little f-". And there was much rejoicing. Verily, and stuff.'


:laugh:
You're nuts Svartmetall


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

So either the Tyranids have turned out to be prone to really bad indigestion (or just decided to order five billion tonnes of takeaway food), the Tau have found themselves with yet another unbelievable ally, or GW has yet to teach some of it's designers that the devil makes work for idle hands.

I think I'll stick with buying it from Tesco.


----------



## Concept X (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks/sounds good, shall have to subscribe


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

stormshroud said:


> Looks like a humor model to me not an indication of the Squats return. The alien suit looks like a Roswell alien rather than an ethereal as I have heard some people saying. Plus the beard looks too Fantasy Dwarf to me.
> 
> I like the model but think its intended to be a humorous collectable rather than a hint. I will wait to be proved wrong.


I agree If you look at the last subscribers model it's the same dwarf but in a fantasy situation (not sure if he is mean to be the "white dwarf") but if so this new model is just a design of what he would be in the 40k universe.


----------



## Syzyx (Mar 25, 2008)

I fear that if this is just a humor/lark model, I shall be forced to make my long-desired trip to Great Britain not for the purpose of visiting certain Welsh locales but instead to murder a wide range of persons in the employ of Games Workshop.

GIMME MY SQUATS!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Talking to the GW guys today and was told as I had thought it's a humourous model, there is no plan in bringing the squats back it was for a bit of a laugh


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

its obviousley a humour piece not a squat they are dead let them be dead in peace!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Define GW guys. Shop folk? Someone at HQ?


----------

